# Arris Comcast Modem Reset



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have comcast for internet. I also have a wireless router.

I dont switch off the modem any time. Its always running.

Recently I observed that modem gets issues and functions only after a RESET. I switch it off and ON and then everything works.

Is there an easy way to reset the modem without power off and on? The better scenario is how to avoid this modem issue?


----------

